# Topics > Robotics > Telepresence robots >  Oculus, surveillance and telepresence robot, Xaxxon Technologies, Vancouver, Canada

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Xaxxon Technologies

Home page - xaxxon.com/oculus

"OCULUS Surveillance and Telepresence Robot" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Introduction to Oculus
October 19, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Uploaded on Nov 16, 2011




> OCULUS is a motorized frame and software combo that instantly converts a small laptop into a Telerobotic, Remotely Operated Vehicle

----------


## Airicist

Oculus Prime Eruption

Published on Dec 8, 2014




> Short clip of the Oculus Prime ROV

----------

